# Addicted to fatties!



## aneura (Oct 26, 2017)

Our favorite is to make homemade hollandaise and create Fatty Benedict, but whatever you do, they're amazing every time!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 26, 2017)

They look perrty


----------



## griz400 (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice work on them fatties... points to you :cool:


----------



## motocrash (Oct 26, 2017)

Beautiful bacon weave! My mom makes a killer Bearnaise,normally only when we have roast tenderloin :(


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 27, 2017)

ANR, Nice looking fatty and nice weave !


----------



## smokie1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Those look great!  Just made some 1/4 lb personal jalapeno fatties last weekend. :)  Gotta love the fatty.


----------



## sauced (Nov 2, 2017)

Great looking fatties!!


----------



## troutman (Nov 2, 2017)

Just now saw this, my gosh it's FATTY heaven.  Nice piece of work my man !!!  Love to see some recipes.


----------



## lovethemeats (Nov 2, 2017)

Yep them fatties look great. Looks like in the picture it goes small, medium and then large. What did you use for the stuffing in them.


----------

